# Cute packaging idea!



## agriffin (Apr 23, 2010)

Tea Bags!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Faux-Te ... nted-Soap/


----------



## krissy (Apr 23, 2010)

that is cute!!


----------



## annia316 (May 7, 2010)

thanks for sharing  neat


----------



## donniej (May 7, 2010)

That's a GREAT idea!  I think it might be a little easier if you could find the correct size white paper bags though.


----------

